# Eurotunnel Complimentary Ticket (FREE Return Crossing)



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Afternoon,

Last Easter, Eurotunnel were unable to accommodate us on our booked and scheduled crossing. This was due to operational issues within the tunnel. They asked us to defer our crossing until the next day.

This we did.

I was advised by the crew at Eurotunnel that I would be compensated and I should email the administration. 

This I did.

Part of the response from Eurotunnel was....

"I would like to give you the opportunity to travel with Eurotunnel Le Shuttle again as our guest*. All you need to do is click here and complete the online form with your chosen dates of travel. This offer is valid for return travel with a car before 30th April 2015. Please make sure you include the above reference when completing and returning the form."

So, I went online to complete the form and selected "Campervan" from the drop down vehicle type box (Just as an experiment - I tried to add a trailer - But the system responded to say I could not take a trailer as this was not part of my original booking). Off went the booking request and I awaited a response.

To cut the story short, Eurotunnel will not let us take our motorhome, insisting that the offer is for a car only. Despite numerous emails where I have explained that we travel by motorhome on Eurotunnel and not by car. Even going as far as to offer the difference between car and campervan (£27). Eurotunnel refuse to budge.

So, in my last email I told them in polite terms what I thought of their Free offer asking them......

What do you offer your Car clients, A Useless Free Campervan crossing?.

Pi55sed off,
Trev.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ask for money in lieu

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have tried everything Tony.

I have just made a booking with another voucher they owe me £45 for. Crossing was £90 single. When I said "I don't suppose I could complete the payment with a Tesco Deal?" To my surprise I was Told, "Yes of course, do the conversion and ring back before 6:30pm". 

I will post with an update......


Trev


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Flog the freebie to someone, advertise it on here

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Balance Paid for other booking with Tesco Deal.

With regards to the Free offer, they said it has to be same surname same address.

The operator who I just spoke with on the phone agreed it was plain stupid. Customer relations are not contactable by telephone.

So, I have offered it to our Daughter for Easter FREE!.

Trev


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DFDS are as bad.

I have only ever travelled with them in a motorhome. Yet I get endless (at least once a month) emails offering quite attractive special deals such as "birthday offer" discounts.

These offers are stated to be valid for "all standard vehicles" but guess what?

Yes - that does not include "motorhomes" - just what is "non-standard" about a motorhome?

I questioned DFDS about the restriction and this is what they said in reply....



> Good Morning
> Thank you for your email.
> Apologies this offer is not useful to you on our Eastern Channel crossings from Dover. We are unfortunately unable to change this offer to accept Motor homes.
> Please note however that the offer is bookable for Motor-homes on our Newcastle-Amsterdam crossing.
> ...


I pointed out that Newcastle is 3 times further away than Dover (or even Newhaven) so that option wasn't really open to me.

This was Amy's further reply.........



> Good Morning.
> Thank you for your email.
> I am sorry but the way the offer has been set up doesn't show the option of Motor home up.
> I can only apologies again but will however pass your comments onto our products department for consideration on future offers to include motor homes also.
> ...


2 days later another special offer...............

Yes again - not valid for motorhomes - probably too soon to have made it through to the products department.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I despair.

Having just sorted the other crossing with the Eurotunnel Voucher and the Tesco deal.....

Customer relations have emailed me to say....

We can offer you a credit to the value of your chosen car crossing dates . This you can then use towards your campervan crossing paying any difference.

What is the difference between that and me paying the extra. I ******* give up some days. How difficult can people make life. The time and admin it must take to get past these hurdles.

Trev


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

It's just a sheer lack of common sense!


----------

